# Pollution par pubs inscrutées sur tous navigateurs



## WEB AUER (18 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis pollué de faux liens ( type flèche dans cercle vert ) lors de mes navigations sur tous types de navigateurs. Comment analyser ceux-ci ? Et les vIRER !!!
- 1 - j'ai déjà "onyx" mais cela ne fait pas grand chose
- 2 - j'ai tenter "avast" qui avait trouvé un virus, mais j'ai lu que c'était mauvais pour le syteme, alors je l'ai virer.

Merci...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2014)

bonjour

tu as sans doute téléchargé un adware
 parmi les classiques
*integration d'un logiciel chargé sur site naze du genre softonic ou cnet
(qui contiennent des malware ou adware en bonus caché)
* adware de type  genieo , installmac, magnipic 

pas mal de sujets sur ce genre de trucs


s'en debarasser peut etre facile ou un peu complexe selon l'adware exact
( moonwalker est même devenu un specialiste )


----------



## Geoffroy_P (18 Mars 2014)

J'ai exactement le même problème depuis qq jours ! 
Il s'agit de ce problème, très bien décris dans cette article : Remove Blinkx.com pop-up ads (Virus Removal Guide)

Il s'agirait donc du Blinkx Malware (ou autre Superfish) mais apparemment il ne toucherait pas les MAC ... ! La preuve que si ...

J'ai télécharger 3 antivirus (Sophos, ClamXav et Avast), aucun ne trouve ce trojan.

Je ne trouve aucune solution sur le net, sur les forums ... c'est pour ça que je viens de m'inscrire ici en espérant que l'un d'entre vous pourra m'aider ... !

Merci beaucoup d'avance !!


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2014)

il y a plein de variantes de ces adwares
il faudra determiner lequel

et attention 
car certains pseudo "désinstalleur de malware"  masquent ...des adwares DANS le desinstalleur
( on croit prendre un medoc et on installe un adware)
là encore lièvre levé par Moonwalker qui a découvert la double duplicité de ces outils
exemple
macinstall en tant que moteur de recherche [Résolu] - Forum Mac


----------



## Geoffroy_P (18 Mars 2014)

Je vais lire la discussion et voir si j'y trouve qq pistes ... !

Merci !!


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mars 2014)

Geoffroy_P a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème depuis qq jours !
> Il s'agit de ce problème, très bien décris dans cette article : Remove Blinkx.com pop-up ads (Virus Removal Guide)


Tiens ! J'avais ce pb sur ma machine pro sans que ça me dérange outre mesure (un peu ch*ant, mais bon).

Je ne l'ai plus depuis qqs jours  /semaines. La seule chose que j'ai faite : mettre à jour mes extensions Safari (Adblock, ClickToFlash, QuickNuke, feedly et Smart Scroll).

Pas d'anti virus sur ma machine. Aucun téléchargement "douteux". Que des téléchargements sur les sites des éditeurs.


----------



## WEB AUER (19 Mars 2014)

Et bien merci pour la réactivité, je vais tenté d'abord la mise à jour puis les autres solutions si cela ne fonctionne pas


----------



## WEB AUER (19 Mars 2014)

J'ai enfin trouver une partie de mon problème.
Il faut donc aller dans la partie "extensions" de chaque navigateurs et désactiver ou supprimer celles qui n'ont pas était choisie (style feven ou autres). Et là je n'ai plus ces fameux liens.
Je suis un peu moins ralentie, dans mes ouvertures de fichiers lourds, mais...

Je trouve quand même anormal la vitesse d'éxé de ce poste :
mac os x, 3,4GHz 12Go...


je vais chercher sur d'autres sujets si ya des tutos de maintenance / performance (vous pouvez me guider ausi


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2014)

le plus propre est de virer les extensions 
et de reinstaller QUE des 100%  serieuses
une par une avec tests

d'ailleurs un point interessant  mozilla firefox  a pour projet de futur Firefox SANS extensions
(les extensions etant la voie royale pour saloperies , collecte de données en douce etc etc)

et chrome va revoir sa politique d'approbation
( beaucoup plus restrictive)


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> le plus propre est de virer les extensions
> et de reinstaller QUE des 100%  serieuses
> une par une avec tests


Pourtant pascal je crois que je n'avais que des extensions "sérieuses". Téléchargées soit chez Apple, soit chez l'éditeur. Et mises à jour par le menu de mise à jour de Safari (dans Préférences / extensions)


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pourtant pascal je crois que je n'avais que des extensions "sérieuses". Téléchargées soit chez Apple, soit chez l'éditeur. Et mises à jour par le menu de mise à jour de Safari (dans Préférences / extensions)&#8230;


baah c'est un peu comme avec le reste app estampillée store Apple  
(sensée etre " propre" mais pas forcément à tous les coups)
ou version developpeur
dans les deux cas il n'y a pas de garantie 2000% absolue
(et quasi aucune , si c'est sur site indépendant)
et comme une des stratégie des adware (ou pire) c'est d'avancer masqué...

edit
en passant je répondais au posteur Web auer


----------



## ntx (19 Mars 2014)

J'ai aussi ce problème sur Safari depuis plusieurs mois, ça va, ça vient suivant les jours.
Je n'ai activé les extensions que depuis quelques jours et installé uniquement AddBlock.

Je pense que le problème peut se nicher ailleurs : cookie ? Je les ai tous virés quand j'ai installé AddBlock et pour le moment plus de liens verts.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Nobostant le téléchargement par inadvertance des merdouilles adware , GlimmerBlocker peut s'occupe de ça non ?


----------



## ntx (20 Mars 2014)

Pour compléter ma réponse de hier, j'ajouterais qu'aujourd'hui sur mon PC du boulot sur lequel je n'ai jamais eu de soucis de "liens verts", je suis arrivé sur un site (des docs de dev pas autre chose :rateau avec ses fameux "liens verts". Donc est-ce que cela ne viendrait pas plutôt des serveurs hébergeant les sites web ?

Et il me semble que sur mon Mac je n'ai vu ces "liens verts" que sur le site de MacGénération ...


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mars 2014)

ntx a dit:


> Et il me semble que sur mon Mac je n'ai vu ces "liens verts" que sur le site de MacGénération ...


Pour moi c'est pareil, c'est uniquement sur MacGé que j'ai eu ces "soucis".

Par contre, j'avais le pb sur MacGé au boulot :rose: mais pas sur MacGé à la maison (mais j'ai Little Snitch).


----------



## thierry28722 (7 Avril 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour moi c'est pareil, c'est uniquement sur MacGé que j'ai eu ces "soucis".
> 
> Par contre, j'avais le pb sur MacGé au boulot :rose: mais pas sur MacGé à la maison (mais j'ai Little Snitch).





Sur Mac OSX:

1/Supprimer les dossiers suivants, un par un 

/Library/Application Support/VSearch 
/Library/LaunchAgents/com.vsearch.agent.plist 
/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.vsearch.daemon.plist 
/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.vsearch.helper.plist 
/Library/LaunchDaemons/Jack.plist 
/Library/PrivilegedHelperTools/Jack 
/System/Library/Frameworks/VSearch.framework 

Note : il faut le mot de passe admin pour cela ( mot de passe utilisateur principal) 

2/ re démarrer l'ordinateur. 

3/ Vider la poubelle 

Terminé : super efficace et pas besoin du terminal que j'exècre . 

Bon débarras! 

Thierry


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2014)

thierry28722 a dit:


> Sur Mac OSX:
> 
> 1/Supprimer les dossiers suivants, un par un
> 
> ...


Il serait bon de communiquer la source. 

Il y a des variantes et ça ne s'applique pas à tous les OS X et ou les sites visités.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Avril 2014)

Les liens décris dans le post #1 ne procèdent pas d'un adware mais de MacG. Ils sont dans le code de la page. C'est à base de Javascript.

Désactivez Javascript, relancez le négateur et les liens auront disparu.

Un block pub ou un anti-script peuvent facilement en venir à bout.


----------



## Ludo67 (22 Août 2014)

Arf, salut tout le monde,

J'ai jamais eu de soucis avec mes macs, voilà que je découvre foule de pub sur mon Macbook blanc (os 10.7.5) lorsque j'ouvre safari&#8230; dans les recherches google, sur certains site type "motostation" entre autres&#8230; des panneaux qui s'ouvrent de tout les côtés ! Je viens de mettre à jour Safari pour voir si le problème persiste&#8230; idem&#8230;

J'ai adblock et glimmerblocker, mais apparemment ne m'aident plus&#8230; Nettoyage complet avec Onyx + réinitialisation safari sans résultat. 

Par contre j'ai survolé tout les sujets, essayé tout ce qu'on y explique, mais personnellement ce problème à la dent dure car je ne trouve pas de solution ! Sans parler du fait que tout les topics ouverts renvoient à d'autres qui renvoient à d'autres encore&#8230; j'ai fait des kilomètres sans trouver la réponse&#8230;

Au passage, pas d'autres navigateur sur ma bécane&#8230; je teste en téléchargent Firefox sur le site off.

Merci d'avance pour ceux qui sauront (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) m'aider !


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2014)

Ludo67 a dit:


> Arf, salut tout le monde,
> 
> J'ai jamais eu de soucis avec mes macs, voilà que je découvre foule de pub sur mon Macbook blanc (os 10.7.5) lorsque j'ouvre safari dans les recherches google, sur certains site type "motostation" entre autres des panneaux qui s'ouvrent de tout les côtés ! Je viens de mettre à jour Safari pour voir si le problème persiste idem
> 
> ...


il y a tellement de sujets et tu ne dis pas ce que tu as testé
un des bons
http://www.thesafemac.com/arg/


----------



## Ludo67 (22 Août 2014)

Salut, 
Par contre je l'avais pas vu sur le coup celui là.
j'ai testé, ça marche du tonnerre !
Merci bien.


----------



## PBrodu (1 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Il serait bon de communiquer la source.
> 
> Il y a des variantes et ça ne s'applique pas à tous les OS X et ou les sites visités.



Un grand merci Thierry, je viens de dépanner une société bien en peine avec ce problème grâce à ton explication.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2015)

Effacé.


----------



## magicmimi (11 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

désolé de déterrer le sujet, mais mon problème c'est que je trouve dans safari uniquement en haut de la page de mon site un rectangle noir indique en bas a gauche "ads by external source" et à droite " ad options' avec un "i" pour information. Si je clique sur "add option" j'ai ceci : 

http://luu.lightquartrate.com/sd/ap...nY2x1Yi5jb20vb3B0X291dC8zJmI9YmQyJnJkPSZyaT0=

??? 

une idée ? Évidemment cela n'est pas sur mon site et je peux très bien fermé ce rectangle noir en utilisant la croix en haut a droite

jean-michel


----------



## magicmimi (11 Février 2015)

our mon problème ci dessus est ce que je peux faire confiance a ce dés-installateur ? 

http://www.yac.mx/fr/guides/browser...trate.com-from-Firefox-by-yac-pc-cleaner.html


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2015)

Relis la réponse #20 et utilise pour commencer AdwareMedic.  Dans tous tes navigateurs, vérifie qu'il n'y a pas d'extensions un peu bizarres.


----------



## magicmimi (11 Février 2015)

oui merci ! c'est adwardmeric qu'il faut pour régler ce genre de problème ! Merci

http://www.adwaremedic.com/index.php    et c"est gratuit !


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2015)

Et pourtant, ça fait un moment que l'on indique ce petit logiciel.


----------



## jipe333 (11 Février 2017)

si ça peut aider
windows 7x64 explorer11
j'ai galéré pendant une semaine en essayant toutes les solutions proposées sur le net cette saleté a la dent très dure car elle n'était pas sur le pc j'aurai pu formaté et retrouvé ces flèches vertes de liens de sites pourris dans tous les textes du web si je n'avis pas changer de modem et durci au maximum le mot de passe de connexion un peu plus tard je reçois un faux mail d'orange m'invitant a vérifié mes paramètres de connexion


----------

